# Dually conversion ...



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am ORV challenged only because my 4x4 is a dually and the beaches i would drive on forbid dually's (except for the tow trucks that come and pull the regular 4 wheelers off  ). I do not plan to tow anything enormous (max 20' boat) so I was wondering about my options for removing 2 of the rear wheels so that I can take my truck on the beach. I have a 2001 Dodge Ram 3500 diesel. Anyone have any experience doing this?


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

put a super single tire in the rear


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr said:


> put a super single tire in the rear


What does that mean? Is a super single tire a wider tire requiring a wider wheel?


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

One of the problems with dually's is that the tires are generally skinnier, so that you can rotate the front with the back. I am not sure about there load ratings; but if a pair are okay on the front then a pair should be okay on the back, because the rear is definitely lighter than the front; that is if you don't carry/add a bunch of weight in the back if you pull off 1 wheel/tire. Do you know what your front and rear axle weighs? How much tongue weight does a 20' boat add to the rear and if you towed your 20' boat without a pair of tires would the pair that is still on carry the weight or be over? Having said that, I saw a dually on the sand with the outside tires off(it definitely looked different); and the last time I was on Assateague there was a dually that was carrying a t/c with the duals off of the back and had a pair of fatter single tires on the rear instead(I did not notice if he was carrying a spare). Then you end up with 2 different size wheels and tires. If I remember correctly, there are even several 4-wd motorhomes on Assateague that have different size front/rear wheels and tires. If you carry a spare, would it be for the front/back or both/neither? I don't know if you could get a set of 4-wheels/tires that would fit under the front, also. That would be a pain, not to mention the expense and storage! What is the best answer? If I had a dually, I don't know what I would do!!! Hope this helps. pelican man.


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

I have actually driven a dually on the beach at assateague. I did have permission b/c I was using it for trash pickup for there trash pick up day. I aired down to 25 psi, and it rode better then my personal truck. Now it wasn't a diesal so it didn't have the extra weight of that. I would personally go up there, talk to them, maybe even see if you can prove that it will work and see if they will let you.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

they dont really have the option to permit a dually
from the ai web site

VEHICLE REQUIREMENTS: To obtain an OSV permit, vehicles must meet the following specifications:
Maximum number of wheels per axle 2
Maximum number of axles 2
Maximum vehicle length 26 feet
Maximum vehicle width 8 feet
Minimum vehicle ground clearance 7 inches
Gross vehicle weight rating may not exceed 10,000 pounds

All two-wheel-drive vehicles must have a minimum of 8” width of tire tread in contact with the ground.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I am ORV challenged only because my 4x4 is a dually and the beaches i would drive on forbid dually's (except for the tow trucks that come and pull the regular 4 wheelers off  ). I do not plan to tow anything enormous (max 20' boat) so I was wondering about my options for removing 2 of the rear wheels so that I can take my truck on the beach. I have a 2001 Dodge Ram 3500 diesel. Anyone have any experience doing this?


You'll be MUCH better off buying a Cheapo Beach Buggy, such as an old Cherokee...Converting a Dually to a Single, correctly, would cost SEVERAL thousand dollars.

I kinda like the idea of replacing the dual rear wheels with Super Singles, but that would be quite expensive, also.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

all u have to do is take off 2 of the rear wheels. reinstall with the 2 rear outbound. will look funny but will work. when u get back home or off he sand, reinstall the other 2 rears. a cordless impact wrench or corded with inverter will make it a snap


----------

